# Can you dilate a teat??



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

It seems as I am trying to milk Mocha out (congested udder I think) the stream coming out even at the beginning is teeny tiny. It seems like it is trying to fit through too small of a whole. Any ideas or things I can do? Hopefully that don't cost MORE money or another trip to town???


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you already trying very warm compresses and peppermint oil?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

yep every two hours ... much to her displeasure. She has boil type blisters on her udder now too. Could the vicks I was using the first couple days have been too strong?? She has sores on her udder and belly. This goat is driving me CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this the dam to the buckling who had the sores? I think you have more going on here, sounds like she needs antibiotics.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes that is the same doe. I can't seem to get to the bottom of any of this. All the issues must be related but I don't know what the root cause is. I am on the verge of giving up completely. I am not generally a quitter but I just don't have it in my to devote my entire life to being in the barn trying to figure out the current issue and simply cannot afford to spend any more on these vague symptoms.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you give them a series of the LA200, or whatever the equivalent is that you can get?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought it and was all set to when Philbert's (the buckling) all dried up and started falling off. He has bare patches but no more sores at all. I do think whatever he had he got from his Mom. She has had a skin issue since I got her and I tried everything under the sun to fix it. All the bare patches on her back are beginning to grow hair now but her underside is a MESS. Her udder has hard spots but they seem to be lessening but no milk to speak of.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I think you really need to treat the mother. Can you post some pictures of her?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I have the same thing going on with my doe's udder. The vet recommended Betadine; when that wasn't working he had me switch to clorhexadine.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

This was her underside yesterday. It actually looks better today but now it has moved around to the back a little more. Not so widespread just the odd little spot. Looked like blisters and then went to scabs.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I did try to shave some of that hair off but didn't want to get to close to the skin. This is a pic of the little blisters. The udder was not red like it appears in the picture it is just the lighting where I took it so don't be concerned about that part.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That looks just like the rash mine have. Don't ignore it.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Also, have you run CA mastitis test? Might be more than just congestion in which case you absolutely need antibiotics.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Did the vet say what it was?? I love to know that!!! I will look for chorhexadine tomorrow in town


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

No only the home test nobody carried the test kit around here. It was neg and no other mastitis type signs. It seem to be clearing and she is making more milk today.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

No, he said he's never had any luck culturing scrapings, and I treated the mastitis with Today before he called me back so couldn't culture it. Staph is likely though. I replied on your other thread also.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like a staph infection. Are you against using antibiotics? Seems like you should just treat her and be done with it.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I guess I will just bite the bullet and be done with it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

From the other thread:



Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> I would go after the staph first. One of mine has very bad mastitis which can be caused by staph; there's a chance that her external rash got into the teat and caused it, which is why I coughed up the dough for clorhexadine before the other one comes down with mastitis. Trust me, you do NOT want that to happen.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

are you doiing antibiotics too? 

I also posted on the other thread a question for you. This is so confusing !! :-(


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I am with the one who has mastitis, not the other doe. Just keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Is your doe with the sores like mine on an antibiotic?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't have open sores like that, just the blisters. I checked this morning and they seem to be going away with just the clorhexadine, no antibiotics. Unless you're seeing signs of infection in the sores (pus) I think just the topical will be fine.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Another thing you may try is Epsom salts added to your warm compress.


----------

